# Callaway serial number check?? how do I???



## Mickybrowneyes

Hi Guys,

Just thinking of buying a set of Callway fusion wide soles and the guy has given me the serial number from the back of the 8 iron..its 10 digits long..so....can someone tell me how I check they are genuine etc?

Before I hand over any hard earnt money...

Cheers

Mike


----------



## srothfuss

Aye - good question... All of my callaway clubs (all of them) had the serial number affixed to the shaft of the club (1 club if it was a set) via a sticker. I then copied the numbers into the mycallaway website to save them and removed the stickers. But from my limited experience there isn't a number burned onto the head of any of my clubs (which I bought all pre-made)

I'll PM you tonight with the digits if I can find the sticker..


----------



## Homeless

I could be wrong but if there is a serial number chances are that the club(s) are legit. A buddy of mine had a set of callaways that looked real as could be, but no serial numbers...the graphite shafts ended up snapping on the seven and eight irons right where the hosel was. The eight has the number on a set and woods have their own on tha back of the head near the hosel...


----------



## 65nlovenit

Go to this url and enter the serial number, it should tell you whether its legit or not, or you can use their help screen to check

Callaway Golf Canada

Del


----------

